# HuskerOmaha's Big '10 Theater



## HuskerOmaha

Get it? The Huskers joining the Big 10 and I join the HT hobby.:flex:

Gotta love it.:help:

So my thread and build are about 75% completed on avsforum, but since this might be my new home...I'll bring it all over here for you guys. :sn:

Because I already love you guys. :T


So where were we...oh the lovely alt+c and alt+v.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Updated 4/15/11.

Will continue updating as room treatments (audio/visual) go up; among other future improvements.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Reserved 2.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Reserved 3.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Reserved 4. :boxer:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Start of framing:


**There will be a kitchenette or bar area on the left and a bathroom on the right; fridge near the stairs; AV rack in either the sump closet or....**










**Looking towards the stairs and HVAC closet area/potential AV rack area**










**Future screen location....electric panel in the way but will figure it out...thinking of AT and a stage but Wife nixed the idea...room isn't dedicated! She makes 1/2 the money so....**










**Another view**










The room isn't too large overall, not including HVAC closet....15 x 32 (wider on the bathroom side)...luckily have 9 ft ceilings....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

So after most of the framing is done....(notice the nice green summer grass outside)....decided the AV rack should go in the HVAC closet, so easy access (copying jamis theater and others ideas....)

*Rough outline of blue tape for projector hang ~16 ft, and screen layout*










*Rack frame-out and HVAC closet access*










*Rack frame with smurf and 2- 20A circuit runs*
(Should have done larger smurf.....)


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I bought the 1/2"? instead of 3/4" smurf tubing..and subsequently bought a fishtape to run almost all of my wire due to the small diameter. Lesson learned.

**Electrical ran. Can lights hung. Smurf tubing ran. Lots of work in...a few weekends to wire and run tubing**











**AV Rack, Closet, Surround, Stairway up (basement theater), plywood for AV closet (no conduit ran for electrical, for code reasons needed plywood if I remember)**










**The PITA electrical panel. My electrician buddy finally gave in to running the small panel instead of REPLACING my entire 125A panel with a 200A. In the long run he would be right, but we are talking getting inspected, extra $$, etc for a new panel. I wanted the small panel on the wall to the right for my screen's sake, he wouldnt budge because it would "look stupid". I call it a draw.**










**Rear of room. Will have a kitchenette, and bathroom. Bathroom electrical ran and rough-ins capped. Looking at cabinets, showers; didn't know how much a PITA the shower would end up being......(no walkout in basement)**


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Above fridge cabinet and peeking around the corner into the bathroom is
one as well.











Cabinets are 22" deep on bottom, 12" standard on top.
Includes roll out trash on left, liquor shelf +stem holder on left, and clear glass center on upper above future sink.











Probably my favorite, is the wine cabinet. Took advantage of the closet space and set it so the front is flush with the other cabinets height wise etc. 
Should hold ~23 bottles with maybe a few extra smaller slots for ports, etc.










No I didn't make these, they were custom built. I don't have the time or skill for that!

Finishing on the other hand.......


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Planning on having 4 bar stool/chairs behind this countertop seating....followed the idea from Jamis and other threads...I think I even found a jpeg/gif of a setup and put it together.

Used 2x4s throughout and covered with 5/8 plywood. If a tornado ever hits Omaha, this isn't going anywhere....cement screws (8?) throughout the base 2x8.










Planning on finishing the top with granite (GraniteWorks? other suggestions from Omahans?) and the sides with stone veneer and maybe wainscoating on the inside.


Examples:










Something similar to this product in a gray to match the room....











Anyone done this? Results?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I'm going to paint this to match the wall and see what it looks like then.

So far, without the screen, it looks like a huge problem.


If it doesn't disappear being painted and with the screen covering the majority of it, I may remove it and figure something else out.










Staining isn't too bad; hiring the poly coats out.......

Should have a few new posts starting next week...but here is where we are at....


Stain is "Dark Oak" by Sherwin Williams. It was either going to be that or Brazilnut...trying to find something that didn't bring too much Red out but that still looked "warm"......



















We think this color should look great with the white trim/doors.



Thanks for the comments!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I'm not too sure the stage/riser will be happening any time soon, but I do like the idea of hiding rope light under the edge of each....good idea.

Went and picked out tile today, after trying to get the required SANTA pictures with our 16 month old....line was too long, mom going back later this week.

Tile should start next week in the bathroom and bar area......

Unboxed some stuff to check it out...










Hope we picked some good stuff for the HTPC. You can probably see everything other than the 2-2TB HDs.

My HTPC is being built by http://www.triggscompconsulting.com/. They are located in Lincoln, but can do many different services for anyone in the area.










Purchased these through the AVSforum classifieds.....Thanks Mike C they look great!










This thing is heavy. And Emotiva ships their stuff right; in the formed packaging....would be hard to shake/break any of this stuff.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I spent the day buying tile, prepping the area, and painting my bathroom.

Ready to tile the shower......start on floor this week as well....










Going with 12x12s for the shower. Was going to do 6x6 but the tile guy convinced me 12s were easier and what would sell better down the road.
We will see.










Decorative eye and knee level trim.

Also doing an inset soap/shampoo holder.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Bar seating is done being wrapped in the 1/4" oak panels.
Going to try and stain in the next couple days so the tile can get put down up to it.










A wider shot....











Hopefully the lighter tile shows off the cabinets well and allows me to put some dark countertops on......

We will see!











Floor almost laid.....










Floor design turned out fairly well....










Subbing out the shower....didn't want to go farther than this. Water and leakage freaks me out. 

Skip the tile saw....

Buy one of these...

http://homerenovations.about.com/od/bathrooms/a/artsnapcutter.htm


----------



## HuskerOmaha

The popcorn popper came....










And the 4 - 13175s.....











Only more motivation to get this thing done! Or at least trim and flooring to sit in the chairs.....

The popcorn machine sounds like something to put together now and demo!

EDIT: Mike_WI..notice the "special" opener on the first pic?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

So Lowes has failed me again, though I doubt Home Depot would have had anything else.

The wainscoating was all either pre-finished (could have only painted) or was only 32" tall and in small sections. I didn't want any seams showing and the quality looked "interesting".

So, went with 4x4 sheets of 1/4" oak. Looks like oak on the front and birch? on the back. Bought some 1" trim for vertical stiles? and also bought some base (4 1/4"?). Will try and finish nailing before work tomorrow!



















Looks like the better boards got used for the inside of the seating area instead of the front...but I doubt it will matter after staining down the road...will be staining the same as the cabinets.


Looking from screen.....











Looking at screen.....












Done staining....I think. Might have to go darker once tile is down.

Some shots....










The difference in these two panels was kind of a lot, but with a countertop and the shadow underneath...shouldn't notice.










Again, the panels are different...but with poly and stiles hopefully it breaks it up.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Well the floor is laid and will be finished tomorrow hopefully.

Did any of you use silicone grout sealer?










I also don't know where I'll put the TP dispenser....hmmm. 










On the shower door? 


Sometimes you have to mix it up and build more fun stuff.










Snappy "snap-paks", the popcorn scooper, seasonings all arrived...

So we put the popper together as well.

Metropolitan 6oz. Should be fun!

Probably will try out soon.....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I figured I would use a lot of rubber grommets (Lowes, automotive section) and rubber washers throughout to limit any vibrations...










I ended up spending about $70 on supplies, but I'll probably return the spray paint and some extra washers and such.

I had Lowes cut the plexiglass sheet into 3 small ones for the projector mounting plate (extra for other projectors later)...and 1 large one for the ceiling mounting plate.










First plate mounted. I had to use M3 size machine screws to mount the small plate to the projector. There were 4 of these holes on my Optoma HD 72. Then, I had to use a 1/4in - 20 machine screw for the middle mount to add some security (seems like a tripod location or something sort of centered in between the 4 M3. Yep, Metric and SAE; awesome).

You could always just use the 1/4" hole in the center, but it flexed the projector casing too much and seemed risky to me. Then again, I could get a new projector quicker if it failed. 

The holes for the Optoma HD72 are all seemingly on the left half of the projector. Weird for balance: I'm sure to find out.










I reversed the screws to go towards the ceiling to mount to the larger plate. Spaced out by more washers/rubber grommets, etc. All 1/4in here.










Larger plate mounted.










My biggest trouble was trying to figure out how I wanted to mount the larger plate to the ceiling and leave room to adjust x/y/z axis.

I settled on hooks even though they look pretty DIY I thought it would be easiest using these and the plates for when I get a new projector next year or whenever.










Now do I want to watch football or try to mount this thing?


EDIT: The main problem with my setup is accessing the filter. It is CONVENIENTLY placed so that cover can't be removed unless all of the mount is taken off from the projector. So, cleaned it once now....

I also think cooling should be okay since nothing is flush to the projector casing.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I think everyone should buy one of these...and yellow popcorn with the coconut oil please!










Kaiser wants some.











Almost there.....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Brad Horstkotte said:


> The mouth on the THT can point any direction - recommended ~18" from one wall for corner loading - the best positioning as always really depends on the room, so I'll have to experiment some. I have it standing up for now just because it's easier to move around that way. I'll probably end up with it laying down firing towards the left wall, just under the shelf that supports the LCRs.
> 
> It can be built with a 15" or a 12" - mine is 15".


Cool. It will be interesting to see what yours looks like once you get 'er all done. Saw the overhead bingmap picture or whatever of your place...looks really nice...I like how your HT will be 100 ft+ from anyone/anything but trees/fence!


Shower is almost there...just have to grout and wait for the doors and trim to get in to get the bullnose up to the door frames...










I'm pretty happy how the colors are turning out in everything....











Got a bunch done today....

Plan on staining the bar seating trim tomorrow and hopefully finish the stairway painting...not looking forward to that!

Word of warning..I like taking pictures...so have fun looking at all I accomplished (wish a bit of help) today....

After these anyone should be able to recreate my basement to the inch!










We put the outlet here so I can cut some holes....run the voltage regulator cord down to the outlet...and still seal off the entire back for fan venting if needed....



















New panel complete and electricity on! 2-20A runs to AV rack done...will put in surge supressor outlets on projector/AV rack outlets down the road...no space in panel for supressor for house for now....

Got the right square to circle gasket to use some leftover ceramic fixtures (=free).....

Got this squared away and hooked up...this is the closet the recessed wine rack sits in..










EDIT: Large forehead = large brain?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Installed the ceiling fan/light combo.

How come is it that every ceiling fan/light I've ever had isn't worth the money? Sonnes what? Oh, this one was north of $120 and it is still loud. I call on these products. I'm going to put like 8 more screws into the aluminum surround to see if that stops the sounds....










Notice the speaker for football? 










GFCI for bathroom and a 3-gang switch box...like I said pictures of everything!










Outlets...switches galore! We went with the "decor" style (wide flat switches) for everything.....like the look.

Lutron dimmers for the cans.....otherwise pretty normal....no Graphic Eye in this build... 

EDIT: Yes, picky people, I hit the ceiling a few times. That is why they make upshot....

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.azpartsmaster.com/images/catalog/dshop/KILZ-UP.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.azpartsmaster.com/Products/Kilz-Up-Shot-Stain-Sealer__KILZ-UP.aspx&usg=__djmxhDK7xPxUFzziaqWvN37MAAM=&h=250&w=250&sz=11&hl=en&start=0&sig2=lgRuvXOCcCUjf2cgNiN9Eg&zoom=1&tbnid=vDuDF83KpqVVQM:&tbnh=133&tbnw=125&ei=TVMyTZibJsP_lgfJ2LCZCg&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dupshot%2Bwhite%2Bpaint%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D982%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=229&vpy=72&dur=272&hovh=200&hovw=200&tx=126&ty=81&oei=TVMyTZibJsP_lgfJ2LCZCg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=62&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


Haven't wiped off the excess yet...or caulked but...










Love the tile/paint. Worked out well.. Always nervous before you see it done.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Seriously...I need one of those offset ladders...I don't have trees to clog gutters...trying to find a reason to buy one...

Wonder how I'll do the edging up high...ideas?

The gray is a lighter tint of the screen wall.....looks white on bright light....gray after sunset....it will work....

The door at top will be replaced with a "dutch door". Should get trim done over the next week /2.










More of the contrast between the moody blue and the gray.....taped the straight edge...but will redo the gray and moody blue edge one more time...

EDIT: Not sure I like that gray on the stairwell...might be repainting soon


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Surprise...halfway through work on the basement day....the FedEx guy arrived with the Axioms...were scheduled to get here Monday.

FedEx 1, R/L Carriers 0. 

I guess I might as well mount them, right?










Nice packaging....no way these would get injured....










Took the grills off for mounting...easy bracket install...very simple...unlike the Axiom board complaints saying that 12 GA wouldn't fit in the back...they lied. 12 GA easily went in...



















These were really easy to set up...










Without the grills..










Grills on....everything was super smooth...great product..Of course I haven't HEARD them yet!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Are you guys tired of pictures yet?

Okay...well...



















Yes, I am a freak. I wrapped them again after they were mounted with their plastic shipped coverings so dust from woodworking/tile finishing didn't get on them...wouldn't you?










I'm done for today....going to Nebr Furniture Mart tomorrow to get bar stool/chairs, , a couple couches for upstairs and a new kitchen table/chairs. Should be fun...

Got the stairwell trimmed out and painted...will do another coat once counters/ etc has been installed downstairs.










Stained the trim for the bar seating..might have to do a 3rd coat....










A picture of the rear of the room...where most of the work has been done lately...


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Need some help....










I really want to get shower curtains instead of a door...(don't have to drill through my nice tile...less to clean...etc)...

What do you guys think?

Door or curtains?

This shower will be minimally used fyi.

CHT ORDER INCOMING!!!

Just need to get my monoprice order in...probably thursday/friday...



















Will set up these puppies friday...day off...!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Shower hardware done...now just to find that door!










Toilet in. Water on in shower and toilet.










Valves installed for pedestal sink and bar sink.











So the first and hopefully last Oh @#$) happened today.

So, the "dutch" door I wanted, or where the top and bottom halves of the door open independently was special order. I thought we had everything figured out.

Oh, what about the top half of the door clearing the ceiling that slopes down?

Nope, forgot to think about that. FAIL.










I talked to my buddy that does trim work and he said he could saw the top door in half, put some hinges in it and have it open to the outside towards the right looking at this picture. Hope that works out...to be continued.

Other doors hung....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

enderland said:


> I just read through this entire thread - looks AWESOME and gives me some good encouragement for something similar to this in the future for myself
> 
> Everything looks really nice and you are working *insanely fast *on it.
> 
> I'll be watching to see the end as it really looks well done. Greetings from Ames, Iowa!


Pregnant wife due in early April is making me work faster than I imagined..I want a few weeks of playing movies at reference until I can't unless I'm home alone! Thanks for the comments..(Go Cyclones?)..this is going to be a fun, though rather expensive hobby...


UPDATE: Sink is mounted..pictures to follow. Thankfully the door clears the sink by an INCH or so when thrown all the way open. I was pretty adamant about that not opening out...so luckily it is working! I love not measuring enough and things working out....


JIM HERE ARE YOUR PICTURES!

If you need more pictures, I'll just burn a CD and mail you all the diagrams, specs, pics I can. 









(Cabinet hinge, showing the difference)




























Side View









Open









Shut










I originally wanted the frame to inset into the cutout of the drywall and then just have the covers past the plane of the wall..but I couldn't get hinges that would work from my cabinet guy.

My Carada frame clears/leans against the doors. I'm going to move it up a couple inches so that you don't see the edge of the cabinets poking out. I know that isn't the perfect offset from my lens requirement for the picture (Don't yell at me Erksine group!!!) but I'll see what it looks like...


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Sink is mounted...all that is left to mount is the bar sink once counters are in (Feb 17th....)

Any suggestions for a cool bar sink? Stainless steel is the one requirement.

I'd buy it online if anyone has fun suggestions...

Pictures...

Door clearing the sink (thank you very much!)










Was able to hide MOST of the pipes...but what can you do.










Going with brushed bronze or whatever they are calling it....










And it works!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Just needs some stain here and there...then the poly.

Woodworking DONE for this!

Closeup this thing looks a lot more expensive than it cost....

These can lights and camera flash don't do it justice...




























My German Shepherd follows me everywhere..










I still think stone veneer would have looked cool..but this was cheaper, easier, and more practical.











I hope the white + dark wood looks good...I think it will.....

Opinions?

Can't go back now! Will have to paint the doors of course...and trim...just primer on for now..

CHT CS 18.T (2-18" subs) and the 3-SHO-10 Speakers...



















AMP.










Amp just barely squeezed into the rack...about as wide as the subs..


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Oh ya, that is what I call a good fit.










Storage area seen behind rack...will close up back later...










Looks great in the rack.

Now just need to figure out how to get 12 GA run behind the framing of the screen wall to the far sub spot (by window). I ran it from the window sub access (far right corner of screen wall) to the left sub access (under rack area, left corner screen wall) with 12 GA. I also ran a RCA from the rack through smurf to the left corner screen wall access for the sub. I was planning on putting the amp on top of the sub...but want the cleaner look of racking it.

I need to take the RCA out. ...run 12 GA from rack to the first sub spot...then run 12 GA from the rack to the 2nd sub spot...hope I can fish it!










The start of disorganization.

Trim isn't done yet....but I guess we will just plug 'er in!




























A 'lil Coors Light never hurt anybody..


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Okay...I figured I might as well get the projector mounted one of these days...

I have no seats installed to watch anything so the temptation isn't as great...




























These things are huge.

Yes, the feet look funny. But otherwise everything looks awesome!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Mounted.

Not the way I imagined it...but it works for now and fills the frame almost spot on. I'll tweak later once the carpet gets in....



















The four adjustment points need springs added for ease of use....and maybe should have used 6 of those..but it works..







































Used a Sanus mount from NFM here in Omaha. $68 was way too much for that puppy. The monoprice mounts are stressed with my lightweight heights, I bet they would have bent with the SHO-10s.

I'll probably buy a couple more of those LCD mounts...they are smooth and really adjustable...


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I have to work at 6am otherwise I'd be down there calibrating....

I tried Audyssey but it wants to think I don't have subs apparently...



















Brother came over from Lincoln to help me hang the speakers....










So, I kind of just want to shut a door on this....but will be fun to organize down the road...

Take what you will +/- from the finishes...but they looked pretty good and have no shipping damage! These are Craigsub's last run of this finish and box construction..he is moving to integrated legs and the harder finish.

I'll more than likely be upgrading to the new enclosure per Craig's offer to everyone on the forum site.





































I think eventually I'll rub the corrugated box image off the sub.....










Center



















Will mount the L/R next week or weekend...










Maybe I'll get the wife to pose...but my GSD was all for it!

EDIT: Wish I would have made the AT screen work...I now believe that is the only way to go!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Home Theater Shack website....excel download...

FREQ / RAW SPL / SPL (comp)
16 84 96.7
18 83 93.6
20 84 93.1
22 86 93.6
25 92 98.5
28 92 97.3
31.5 94 98.4
36 95 98.6
40 96 99
45 98 100.4
50 102 104
56  97 98.6
63 95 96.3
71 90 91.1
80 85 86
89 85 85.9
100 80 80.8
111 88 88.8
125 82 82.8

I guess it would have been easier to attach the excel now that I typed that all!

I'll get a graph up later....











I'll have to figure out how to do the Audyssey graph as well.

Will try and have that up by the weekend. This is just the sub graph.....looks decent doesn't it?

EDIT: Dayton Amp EQ settings: Freq: 20, Bandwidth: 0.4, Level +4.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Counters come in Feb 17th....Carpet after.

Things to do:

Glass door for rack enclosure and glass insert for cabinet above sink....

Shower door.....
Bathroom mirror....and hang light fixture. Buy toilet seat.

Ceiling fan...find one that spans </=32 inches and install.

Organize storage closet that rack is in so wife doesn't kill me.

Organize cables and figure out idea for back of rack door/solution.

Rope lights underneath counter for bar seating.

Buy and hook up fridge water line.

Pick up HD box from Cox Cable.

Install and test HTPC...move files from other laptop including demo discs and start seeding/burning for others.

Buy door knobs (lever type) to match hinges (brushed aluminum?)

Move liquor/glassware/extra kitchen stuff to cabinets downstairs.

Dust off all walls and repaint around trim....decide if I want to change stairwell paint color.

Break in speakers/subs and run Audyssey a couple more times, especially after carpet installed.

Design and order 4 bar stools....



Hey,

So, I think these are the three granite slabs for me...all the same price.

Uba Tuba, Verde Peacock, Verde Butterfly.

What would you pick given the look of my basement?

I need 36 sq feet so I'm buying one slab....


All three link

http://www.acura-cl.com/forums/showthread.php?t=370981

Uba Tuba

http://www.thathomesite.com/forums/load/bath/msg031415263949.html


Anyways..I was at one time leaning one way...

Any suggestions? I wanted Irish Black but for my area it is $500 more...not worth the price of maybe a DIY sub!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

********************************************************************************************************************************

Alright Guys! That is where I am up to this date...pretty much. I have some other mini projects for the basement and stuff I'll post here mirrored with my avs page as well.

The last few posts I still have unanswered questions.

If anyone wants info on how I did something...let me know and I'll put it in here...I just figured people would rather see pictures first than a bunch of paragraphs of me trying to figure out what to buy/build etc!

Lovin' this hobby....


----------



## craigsub

Husker - That is one awesome project !! I cannot wait to see it when completed !! :T


----------



## yamahaSHO

Lol... I voted for #5 

---I also hate the Huskers.


----------



## Hawkeyejw

I selected #5 as well... but to be fair, it could also apply to my school as well... :whistling:

AWESOME project Husker! I love watching the progress of these kinds of projects as they come along and yours is looking great.


----------



## spartanstew

Love the theater.

I have the same Axiom speakers, Carada Screen, and Popcorn Maker.

I might rethink the positioning of the screen (seems low to me) and the white trim (wood, or painted brown, or black - in a dark theater, that white trim will be glaring).


----------



## HuskerOmaha

spartanstew said:


> Love the theater.
> 
> I have the same Axiom speakers, Carada Screen, and Popcorn Maker.
> 
> I might rethink the positioning of the screen (seems low to me) and the white trim (wood, or painted brown, or black - in a dark theater, that white trim will be glaring).



Doesn't the popcorn maker kick butt?

Re: screen.....I have it at almost (2 inches below) eyes to 1/3 screen height.

I may raise it this weekend so that the frame better covers the left part of the electric panel. 

The white trim is probably here to stay unless it is VERY distracting during a movie. The carpet incoming is dark.

The room isn't "suppose" to be a theater room though I tried my darndest getting it that way. Behind the bar seating is my sons' play area with a train set and stuff down the road. She wouldn't let me do the dark ceiling and trim at this time. I might be able to paint it later.

I didn't want a contrasting wood color for the trim that wouldn't match the cabinets...and with our cabinets and color selections white looked better (though obviously not for theater!).

I'll see what I can get changed down the road. My immediate stuff will be the ceiling right above the screen (painting to match screen wall or walls) and acoustic treatments. If she bends on those I'm golden!

She is a wonderful wife but I had to make some concessions.

Next house, my rules. Right? :dontknow:

Thanks for reading!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

My biggest regret at this point is not doing AT screen and wall.

Would have solved 2 problems. Wish the basement was bigger.


----------



## Diamonddelts

Looks like that HT room is really coming along Husker. Everything is looking great thus far.


----------



## chashint

Husker that is one fine job you are doing, it looks really nice.
Hook 'em Horns ;-)


----------



## DeeJayBump

Looks good, looking forward to seeing the completed room.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

chashint said:


> Husker that is one fine job you are doing, it looks really nice.
> Hook 'em Horns ;-)


Man, another Texas fan. Even when you guys suck, you still beat us.

Unbelievable, I hope you voted in my never-ending poll! I thought it would be a nice touch!


----------



## engtaz

Thanks for sharing. Looking great. Congrats


----------



## Diamonddelts

engtaz said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looking great. Congrats


I love your sig. Music makes all the difference for me when I get home from a very bad day. Which is often. Nothing like Patti Labelle or Anita Baker singing to me to bring out a calming smile after a few minutes of listening. Helps me to forget about my troubles for a little while.


----------



## Matman1970

Even though I read through this entire thread at the other place at least a couple of times, I went through every page again here. I think I have a sickness...


----------



## Mike_WI

Happy B-day!
Glad to see your thread here.
I can't imagine cut/pasting my thread (even edited) from AVS over here (too big).
Good job.

Mike


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Cutting the thread didn't take too long..probably upwards of 30-40 minutes....

Sometimes waiting to post again was the problem...or getting another beer!

Day off today! Granite sample time...carpet measuring guy....

Set up the berklines last night, had a moment of scare when I thought they all had to hook in, Roman emailed me back within 10 minutes explaining they don't have to!

So there we are...I'll get some pics up here shortly...

Having people over for the birthday (Thanks for the note Mike) and wanted them to start to get a feel for the space.

Pictures of that later as well!:neener:


EDIT: Matman, since you are so interested, any additional pictures you would like to see?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Ran around today getting granite quotes...we will see what they come back with.


----------



## engtaz

Happy Birthday


----------



## sga2

That's a good looking project you have going. It would be nice if you posted a few more pictures so we can see how everything came along... :rofl:

Actually, it looks like you're having alot of fun. What an immensly satisfying experience this is.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## fitzwaddle

sga2 said:


> That's a good looking project you have going. It would be nice if you posted a few more pictures so we can see how everything came along... :rofl:


+1 - still couldn't find any documentation of the 153rd nail on the left most wall.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Yeah, I did go a bit overboard on the pictures...I really didn't even look at what I was cutting pasting.....


MAN, why didn't I convince wife to go AT. I'm going to regret this, but then again, I like people getting unsettled by the large amount of speakers on that wall...haha

Granite quotes are ranging from $1500 for REMNANTS to $2200 here in Omaha. What a joke. Loud/Clear over at AVS and maybe here said his is $25/sq ft installed...here it is like $40+ for grade A slabs...

Anyways..I built everything for granite so I'm moving forward...probably Uba Tuba....

Now off to my house party at my house....I'll try and get pics of some ladies by subs...now how to convince them.....:innocent:


----------



## spartanstew

HuskerOmaha said:


> My biggest regret at this point is not doing AT screen and wall.


Mine too.

I've been living with 16:9 for about 6 years now and have been seriously contemplating an overhaul.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

spartanstew said:


> Mine too.
> 
> I've been living with 16:9 for about 6 years now and have been seriously contemplating an overhaul.


Yeah, if I wasn't so big on sports I would overhaul now. Overall I'll be watching more 16:9 but that 2.35 is hard to beat with AT in a nice dedicated space!

Had a dozen people over last night, everyone thought the setup kicked ! I set the 4 theater chairs out and people wouldn't leave!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Got my HTPC installed into the rack tonight....has 215 BDs already on it!

So now I have to get scubasteve (AVS) BD demo disc transferred and figure out how to get it into xbmc AND burn it....

Anyways...I LOVE XBMC. Awesome presentation, artwork integration, etc. Wow.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

The rack, needs some adjustments but pretty solid. Cable HD box smaller than I thought it would be (above power conditioner). HTPC below the Onkyo. Too wide for the 2UV shelf but sits there...the side fans are hitting...have to get a different shelf eventually.










Taping up the trim...need to paint it all. Any suggestions? Probably an off white color...to satisfy wifey...or maybe I can convince her of something else?










Seats fit about like I thought they would...overhang a bit from the bar...but the space behind the far right one is a nice spot for someone to lean on the bar and hang....

EDIT: Have to paint trim AND doors. Fun. And I didn't buy a sponge for the poly so I'll be doing that later this week as well.


----------



## mojave

HuskerOmaha said:


> So now I have to get scubasteve (AVS) BD demo disc transferred and figure out how to get it into xbmc AND burn it....


I separated out each clip into its own MKV. I could copy them to an external drive and bring them over.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Lots of bleeding today...

Paid 1/2 of the granite, 1/2 of the carpet, reserve for the custom bar stools, and the paint and poly stuff.

Put the first coat of miniwax semi-gloss on the bar.....not too bad...once it dries I'll either use the 0000 steel wool or fine grit sandpaper....I don't think I'll need it though..I just plan on doing 3-4 thin coats...

Bar stools should come in when the granite/carpet is getting done Feb 17-25.

I should be set for march madness...need to adjust screen as well...

These Berklines are awesome...very happy.:wave:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I need to get a stainless bar sink and have about 10 days before the fabricators show up.

Any ideas?

Undermount stainless steel...


----------



## sga2

HuskerOmaha said:


> I need to get a stainless bar sink and have about 10 days before the fabricators show up.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Undermount stainless steel...


Have you tried Home Depot or Lowes? You can also try to find a builder's supply warehouse or commercial plumbing supply company (you'll need to do some searching since they don't advertise to the public). 

sag2


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Oh ya, definitely. What type do you guys have in your bars? Circle, oval, square? This will undermount with granite.


----------



## sga2

I'm boring... definitely will be rectangle (that part of our basement isn't finished yet). 

sga2


----------



## mojave

I see you are a Senior Shackster but have only been here since January. 

When is the carpet getting installed? I found my Tascam US-122 and will do some measurements at home this weekend. I haven't yet installed the newly released final of REW V5. As soon as you get some more done, I can come by to do some measurements and try the DCX2496 in your system. Don't take too long. lddude:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

mojave said:


> I see you are a Senior Shackster but have only been here since January.
> 
> When is the carpet getting installed? I found my Tascam US-122 and will do some measurements at home this weekend. I haven't yet installed the newly released final of REW V5. As soon as you get some more done, I can come by to do some measurements and try the DCX2496 in your system. Don't take too long. lddude:


Yeah. I have quite the # of posts/day. I'm a freak what can I say.

Counters are set up for February 17th, so carpet will be Monday, 21st.

Then we can tweak away!

I have to get the bar poly'd this weekend and all the trim painted. .

Need...words...of......encouragement....

How much are you going to barter me that for? Do I need it?:spend::huh:


----------



## fitzwaddle

YOU CAN DO IT!!

(better skip the Super Bowl though)


----------



## HuskerOmaha

fitzwaddle said:


> YOU CAN DO IT!!
> 
> (better skip the Super Bowl though)


Ok, now my goal will be to finish the bar and paint the inside of the doors. lddude:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Bar done, now to try and paint some trim and doors. :nono:

Had to take a hour break and read the subwoofer throwdown over on the avsthread...I think the guys are posting it here soon as well....

Good to know the CS-18 was a good buy....also surprised to see the Empire get the extension they saw!


----------



## fitzwaddle

You are a machine. =)

Must check out the sub thread, didn't see that. Probably because I only ever check the DIY speaker/sub forum.

As for me, my progress this weekend consists of 3 hours back and forth to HD to get more supplies (mainly plywood for furring strips / fabric frames), and ripping a sheet of the ply into 1.5" strips. Finishing up at iHop, will go at some frames when I get back home.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

fitzwaddle said:


> You are a machine. =)
> 
> Must check out the sub thread, didn't see that. Probably because I only ever check the DIY speaker/sub forum.
> 
> As for me, my progress this weekend consists of 3 hours back and forth to HD to get more supplies (mainly plywood for furring strips / fabric frames), and ripping a sheet of the ply into 1.5" strips. Finishing up at iHop, will go at some frames when I get back home.


IHOP....mmmmm.. I wish we had Chick Fil A here....:hissyfit:.

I only did 2 coats of poly on the bar...seems good enough, especially all of the trim pieces. Might touch it up with some 0000 Steel wool again.

Best way to paint doors? I'm using a foam brush for the trim and it is working well...but I'm thinking I'm either going to have to get a special roller or spray the doors?

Thoughts?

Oh ya, painting trim SUCKS:rant:. Not as bad as doors though, and I don't have a sprayer.

Help?


----------



## yamahaSHO

I'm probably going to paint my doors in the Spring with a sprayer outside or in the garage. Luckily, I bought the trim already painted and a perfect match to the trim in the rest of the house (I bought it from the same place).

I've been dreading doors...


----------



## HuskerOmaha

yamahaSHO said:


> I'm probably going to paint my doors in the Spring with a sprayer outside or in the garage. Luckily, I bought the trim already painted and a perfect match to the trim in the rest of the house (I bought it from the same place).
> 
> I've been dreading doors...


Yeah. Doors suck. I tried to use a nylon, foam brushes, looks like .


I'm calling some paint guys to see what they would charge to come over with their spray equipment to do it this week. If the price isn't too bad I'm game. I'm only asking for labor and their equipment. Already primed.

Another problem...my HTPC video looks like 720p, but the cable feed looks bad unless they pan in on the players....turned the receiver to pass thru with no improvement. Huh.....

EDIT: I also put the screen on the frame for the game. It was awesome when one of the snaps for the screen material was bent, and then the screw/snap wouldn't come out and I burned out phillips screw with the snap. Great. The screen looks flat up but I'll have to figure that out later.


----------



## bcharlsen

man i sure did like hearing that ROCK CHALK chant sat afternoon on tv man!!!! just giving your a hard time!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

bcharlsen said:


> man i sure did like hearing that ROCK CHALK chant sat afternoon on tv man!!!! just giving your a hard time!



Yeah, I was sitting at a wine bar watching and had hope when we cut it to 6.

We are going to get rolled in the Big 10 even worse...at least in the Big 12 a good defense makes you competitive even if you don't have a guard that could play NAIA.



On the basement theater progress...note....


Update for those who are following still  -

The guy I had do the spray-on lacquering of the cabinets is coming over later this week to do my three doors and show me how to properly do casings and trim with filler/sanding/etc...

Charging me $60/door. :spend: not bad, right?

Totally worth the lack of pain and anguish over imperfect doors for me and the wife.

Pictures later. :spend:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Anyone have a big box of OC 703 they want to sell me? And black market websites for me to purchase a load from?

No? okay. :dontknow::help:

/shows himself the door.


----------



## skeeter99

Sorry! I don't know where to get that stuff. I need to make myself some traps and plan to use that stuff but don't know where to get it local either. Of course, I've never _actually_ looked so that may be part of the problem


----------



## HuskerOmaha

skeeter99 said:


> Sorry! I don't know where to get that stuff. I need to make myself some traps and plan to use that stuff but don't know where to get it local either. Of course, I've never _actually_ looked so that may be part of the problem


Scott,

Got a line on some locally....35-40 2" and 10-15 1". I might buy the whole lot and see what I need!

$10 a sheet for 2x4' is a good deal, right?


HT Update: Getting doors painted by friday, trim and bar done by friday. Will take pictures then, but I'm sure it will be hard to tell the progress until counters/shower door/light fixtures/carpet is in.

I've been screwing with my HTPC and demo discs lately!


Greg:sn:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Forgot to post my door at the top of the stairs problem/solution.

Measured out for the door early in the process, my grandparents had a dutch door going to their basement and I always liked the functionality.

Well, after I got my custom door in that I couldn't return, realized that my ceiling slopes toward the basement because there is a flight of stairs above it.

Woops.

Had a guy that does woodwork consulted, we decided to just table saw the top door down the middle and throw some hinges in it.

I still need to go buy aluminum or whatever hinges to match the other doors for it down the road when we get hardware for them all, but here are the pictures of how I plan on using it.

Leaving top open most of the time, and bottom closed. Will install a latch that holds the top part to the bottom door when needed.




























The Shepherd might as well be renamed "trailer".


----------



## HuskerOmaha

How would you transition from 1" OC703 if I cover the entire screen wall with that...down to the trim?

I'm leaning toward using the fabricmate system instead of doing furring strips, but maybe I'll see/talk to fiztwaddle's and change my mind.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Watched Piranah 3D (not really worth it), Star Trek, and Salt down in the HT lately.

Star Trek had some amazing scenes for bass, The black hole, warp, and nero firing torpedo scenes gave my 18's a workout. I don't think I'll need another sub.

I was originally debating whether to get one more for nearfield placement, but when it feels like you HAVE buttkickers installed, I guess I won't need that.:hsd:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

So now the question is:

Do I space my OC 703 off the wall 1/2" or so? or do I just nail it with roofing nails to the wall?

Is spacing it off the wall to gain the sound dampening worth it?

Using 1".

:yikes:


----------



## fitzwaddle

I've seen 2" on the front wall recommended - so spacing your 1" off the wall would help, if you have the room. In my case, the space behind the false wall is pretty tight, so I decided to just apply the 1" directly to the wall.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I'll post some more SHO-6 pictures later...if you can't wait go check out the thread on the CHT forums....

Finally have some dates set in stone....

WED 23rd.....Granite Counters being installed....

FRI 25th......Doors should be returned painted.....

SAT/SUN 26/27th......Will paint trim and finish wall touch-up paint.....

MON 28th........Carpet will be installed.....


I'm also picking up my father-in-laws table saw and sanders (and maybe Forstner bits if he has them) to build these speaker stands...(wife also wants some toy shelves built).....

http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/stubby_e.html

I'm tired of screwing with these monoprice mounts meant for LCDs that cannot hold my speakers level...Plus people have sold me on the better acoustic properties of utilizing speaker stands...

(So I have 10 speaker/LCD mounts...any takers?....)



Things to do after this...

Locate and order/install shower door.....

Locate and install bathroom mirror.....

Install bathroom light fixture/buy a different one if it doesn't work with future mirror.....

Draw up a plan for acoustic treatments....bass traps in front corners and 1" 703 on wall.....

Draw up designs for velvet curtains on side walls....

Debate/design ideas for light/sound control on ceiling.....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Had time to get out and buy what I need for the stands...probably start on them tomorrow.....

Thinking about going back and getting 4" PVC instead of 3"..


----------



## skeeter99

HuskerOmaha said:


> Had time to get out and buy what I need for the stands...probably start on them tomorrow.....
> 
> Thinking about going back and getting 4" PVC instead of 3"..


I thought about doing the 4" also but with 12" bases and 8" tops that I did that would only leave 2" on each side of the PVC till the edge of the top plate and I thought, for me, it'd look funny. The 3" ended up working perfect for my use. How big of top/bottom plates are you doing?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

skeeter99 said:


> I thought about doing the 4" also but with 12" bases and 8" tops that I did that would only leave 2" on each side of the PVC till the edge of the top plate and I thought, for me, it'd look funny. The 3" ended up working perfect for my use. How big of top/bottom plates are you doing?


Actually, with what wood they had available I'm pretty much copying your dimensions....

I bought a 2' long piece of 12" and 2' long of 8".

I think with some of that stickem stuff under the SHO-10s it will work great....

EDIT: Putting a 8x12" cut of oak sideways fits under the SHO-10 profile pretty well. Overhang front and back of about 1/2"...


----------



## skeeter99

Oh cool! Glad the dims work. I ended up putting on probably 10-12 coats of the flat black before it was perfectly smooth with no dark/light spots. Keep us posted, wanna see how they turn out


----------



## HuskerOmaha

skeeter99 said:


> Oh cool! Glad the dims work. I ended up putting on probably 10-12 coats of the flat black before it was perfectly smooth with no dark/light spots. Keep us posted, wanna see how they turn out


Now I'm just having a fight with the router to try and get the bit to come out. Fun.


----------



## skeeter99

Are you doing a roundover on the tops/bases or leaving them square? I did a roundover on the top of the baseplate and the bottom of the top plate. I think it looked a bit more unique that way when it was all done.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

skeeter99 said:


> Are you doing a roundover on the tops/bases or leaving them square? I did a roundover on the top of the baseplate and the bottom of the top plate. I think it looked a bit more unique that way when it was all done.



There is currently a cove bit in there now that won't come out. I'm probably just doing something wrong.

Looks like I'm doing a cove instead of a roundover!


----------



## skeeter99

Righty loosey lefty tighty  That's the way my Bosch is at least! Took me a while to figure that out the first time!


----------



## fitzwaddle

HuskerOmaha said:


> Now I'm just having a fight with the router to try and get the bit to come out. Fun.


Mine always does that when I change bits - I have to tap on the bit on the sides to get it to come loose - I think maybe some pitch buildup or whatever on either the collar or the bits.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Yeah, so I got mad and just decided to go with the cove bit, which I'm sure is harder to get to go against the grain:coocoo:

Progress so far....

Well I made 2 mistakes so far but I won't repeat them on my top pieces of oak...

I've only used a table router before not a hand held one...so I just drew a pencil mark as a guide instead of using another piece of wood to clamp on top of the oak pieces to serve as a guide. I also routered one edge of the wrong side but I can just put that towards the screen wall and they are on the dark carpet..so whatever....



















I call these woops1 and woops2.:help:










Those Forstner bits are awesome. That part :clap:was cake.

Pick up here tomorrow and do the tops the right way with the router...

Don't make too much fun...novice woodworker here....


----------



## skeeter99

Cool! Its a lot of fun making these and SO easy! The end result will definitely be worth it


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Now I'm trying to decide if I just want to go with those bases or get new ones to make a better cove edge....guess I'll save the $12 and just go with these...

EDIT: Maybe I'll redo.


----------



## fitzwaddle

If the size isn't critical, you could cut them down 1/4" all around, and have another go with the router using a bit with a bearing?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

fitzwaddle said:


> If the size isn't critical, you could cut them down 1/4" all around, and have another go with the router using a bit with a bearing?




Brad,

Since I already have a couple sets of shelving for toys on the queue, I'm thinking of going out and buying a router table/new router/router bit set.

TOYING with the idea of getting a table saw at the same time. 

Might as well jump in if I'm going to start building stuff. I don't have much carpentry stuff....


:neener:


----------



## browninggold

Looking good.....GO MICHIGAN


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I forgot I had to give a check to the granite guys, so I decided not to drop $300 on router supplies. :foottap:

I just used another piece as a straight edge...I bet I got it to almost what a table would give me....

I took Brad's advice, but instead of shearing off a 1/2" with a circular saw and redoing it, I just made them deeper. :unbelievable:

I actually like the look. The bottom bases will be deeper coved out or whatever and the tops only 1/2".

one on top, good one on bottom....










Apparently one of my 8x12s was on the wrong side when I drilled the holes...but I guess a speaker will be sitting on that rougher patch so whatever...










I still need to sand these tomorrow, but they are looking good so far....and I had to stop for the GRANITE DELIVERY.:spend:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I'm excited.

Counters really change the look of the room..kind of the feeling I got when the drywall went up.

The only thing that apparently didn't get communicated was for the granite slab for the wetbar area to have the 45 degree edge following the lower cabinets. It doesn't look bad, and if my wife doesn't care I won't make a stink about it. If she does care, I guess someone is coming in with a diamond bladed skillsaw and fixing it!

The Uba Tuba turned out great. I'm glad I didn't spend the extra money, I'm happy with "cheap".










That white caulk dries clear...










I think the bar looks more expensive than the $100 in materials.....










I think we will be happy with the 16x20" sink and the larger kitchen faucet/soap dispenser as well....almost went with a 12x16 sink...


----------



## fitzwaddle

The granite looks outstanding! Man, you're getting close.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Actually I could try and get the OC 703 put up (with advice from Brad on strategy) and then we could EQ. I just wouldnt have the fabricmate or cover fabric yet....

Here is what I need help with...should I do a bass trap on the side? Is there enough room to make a decent one? worth it?



















Measurement is 11.25" from corner to panel hole. I could overhang a panel into the hole on the wall a bit if I needed to and make a friction fit panel to place in there so it can be removed? Maybe easier than fabricmating around it?


----------



## fitzwaddle

Looks like most all the corners on the front wall are pretty much spoken for - except, if you can pull the subs away from the front wall a bit, you could drop a big wall-to-wall absorber at the front wall / floor junction - like maybe 8" deep, 12" high, wall to wall. Could build a lightweight frame around it (2x2s) and wrap with fabric - or just wrap with fabric without a frame. You have a fair amount of space at the side wall - ceiling junction as well, if you want to put some corner traps up there - but understandable if WAF doesn't permit that.

Edit: looks like mygamercard.net is no more - boo - oh well. Oh btw that was me with the friend request on Xbox live - Atomic Hamper.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

*....*



fitzwaddle said:


> Looks like most all the corners on the front wall are pretty much spoken for - except, if you can pull the subs away from the front wall a bit, you could drop a big wall-to-wall absorber at the front wall / floor junction - like maybe 8" deep, 12" high, wall to wall. Could build a lightweight frame around it (2x2s) and wrap with fabric - or just wrap with fabric without a frame. You have a fair amount of space at the side wall - ceiling junction as well, if you want to put some corner traps up there - but understandable if WAF doesn't permit that.
> 
> Edit: looks like mygamercard.net is no more - boo - oh well. Oh btw that was me with the friend request on Xbox live - Atomic Hamper.


Yeah what is with the gamecard? Oh well....

I will probably move the subs out into the room a bit...or at least one of them to get a more even response once Michael comes over to help me EQ....

Thanks for ideas on the bass traps....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

The chairs end up working well with the room.....


----------



## fitzwaddle

Looks good!

What's left on the to do list? Mine is still quite a bit longer than I'd like.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

fitzwaddle said:


> Looks good!
> 
> What's left on the to do list? Mine is still quite a bit longer than I'd like.


1) Add False wall and AT screen. Just kidding.

2) Paint trim and rehang doors.
3) Carpet install.
4) Pick out bathroom mirror, hang light fixture, and buy toilet seat and accessories.
5) Call glass house and order AV Rack door and insert for above sink cabinet.
6) Get a quote on a shower door and order/install.

7) Attack screen wall/treatments. Along with this, order IR eye and feed wire to rack/buy remote.


That is about it, still seems like a lot. I have my ceiling fan ordered, I know it is a bit too big to clear the entire light beams from those cans, so need different can inserts on the two above/behind bar seating. I also need to reorganize storage and organize rear of rack/cables.


I really do wish I would have thought about this longer and done an AT screen...but then I'm not sure how much farther seating and bar would have had to move back...oh well!

It is still pretty fun as it is!:dumbcrazy:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Carpet in!

I had them do the round over on the stairs, or whatever fancy words they were calling it.

I think it looks better than not doing it.










The carpet is a bit darker than it looks...Painted, by Shaw.

I got the best pad (10 lb or better?) feels pretty good.










I raised the screen and inverted the center as well....I think it looks tons better...we will see if the sound improves....










Carpet looks good...kid likes it...seamless into the tile....










Inverted center/Screen 4.5 inches higher....










Got the sink and faucet in.....went with a 16x20in sink (16 ga stainless) and a Delta Magna (pull out faucet magnet connect) with soap dispenser....










Hung the mirror and a light fixture....(all oil rubbed bronze color)



















Hope that is bright enough for the wife! (she didn't like only the 1 can in the shower and the fan light...geez!)


Getting there! Now to attack the screen wall and finish the speaker stands....got them painted and stained/polyd today...was 60+ out here in Nebraska!:rofl:


----------



## skeeter99

Looking REALLY good! Congrats, keep up the good work. Do you have the seating yet??


----------



## Mike_WI

Great!

Mike


----------



## engtaz

Great work. Congrats


----------



## HuskerOmaha

skeeter99 said:


> Looking REALLY good! Congrats, keep up the good work. Do you have the seating yet??


Yeah, It was all behind the bar on the tile in those pictures.

After I get the speaker stands done :claphopefully tonight), I'll snap another "completed" picture!


----------



## fitzwaddle

Looking great, love that granite and the fixture selection. Did you get the metal grills for the SHO-10s / SHO-6s? I think they'd look good in your room.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

fitzwaddle said:


> Looking great, love that granite and the fixture selection. Did you get the metal grills for the SHO-10s / SHO-6s? I think they'd look good in your room.


Yeah, things are tying in well. The only paint I might be off on is the stairwell, but I can hang some movie posters or something to cut in the solid grey or whatever it looks like.

I haven't bought the metal grills...maybe I'll have Craig send me those when I upgrade the 18.T enclosures down the road...Sho-6 I'm not sure what those grills may look like..but will definitely be thinking of it!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Got my speaker stands done...almost. 

Just need to find the bumpers for under the SHO-10s....





































Thanks for the tips skeeter. They look nice. I could have done better on the paint, but I thought the routering and stain/poly looks like a million bucks. I wish the wood onder:was better quality...


----------



## yamahaSHO

Celebrity home?

Carpet changes everything, doesn't it? Looking good!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

yamahaSHO said:


> Celebrity home?
> 
> *What gave it away? Yep! I'm not a fan of the construction quality, but it isn't too bad (home wise). We tried to sell last January, but it didn't work out.*
> 
> Carpet changes everything, doesn't it? Looking good!


Yeah, it is fun being down there now. I love new carpet smell. I still wish I would have gone AT, but still love the theater anyways. Will give me more appreciation for AT once I get one in a house down the road.

Now I'm dragging my feet on the wall treatment stage.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

430am? What?onder:


----------



## tesseract

HuskerOmaha said:


> Just need to find the bumpers for under the SHO-10s....


Best option out there.

The theater is looking good, HuskerOmaha. :rubeyes:


----------



## yamahaSHO

HuskerOmaha said:


> What gave it away? Yep! I'm not a fan of the construction quality, but it isn't too bad (home wise). We tried to sell last January, but it didn't work out.


Your living room looks a lot like mine. I find myself hating my house more and more every day. I'll never buy another Celebrity home again. I was new to the area and didn't know better, but we'll be here until we get orders elsewhere.



HuskerOmaha said:


> Now I'm dragging my feet on the wall treatment stage.


I've been dragging my feet for awhile. Picking up new projects is a habit of mine. I'm ready for warm weather to start playing with the cars again.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

yamahaSHO said:


> Your living room looks a lot like mine. I find myself hating my house more and more every day. I'll never buy another Celebrity home again. I was new to the area and didn't know better, but we'll be here until we get orders elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dragging my feet for awhile. Picking up new projects is a habit of mine. I'm ready for warm weather to start playing with the cars again.



Yeah, we would never buy another again, and were naive with houses and just bought it mainly for location. We just got married and were excited. Oh well! If I don't succeed in getting an acreage in the next 10 years, it will definitely be Westside or LaVista/Papillion area. Maybe Elkhorn. I like old Westside houses with the big lots though.

This fabric treatment stuff is bugging me. I have to get the other little things done, then I can try and get it started....probably not until after the new kiddo comes along in April.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Fan up. 32" from Delmar Designs I believe.

Seating configured.

Popcorn machine and kid's train set brought down.

Things moving along!

Pictures showing the full extension drawers, dual trash, soft shut deally for the cabinet doors (Gray nub next to hinge).

Will probably get door and bathroom accessories ordered today.


----------



## Dale Rasco

What brand and model HT seats are those? Looks great BTW!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Dale,

They are the Berkline 13175 model....got them from Roman on a powerbuy at the end of last year.

They are comfortable and I'm glad I got the power recline option. I didn't do butt-kickers but I definitely have enough bass in the room at this point I can feel it in the chairs anyways; might add some more for fun.

I'd recommend them, they were narrow enough I could squeeze four in there utilizing a loveseat...


----------



## Dale Rasco

HuskerOmaha said:


> I'd recommend them, they were narrow enough I could squeeze four in there utilizing a loveseat...


Thank you sir! When I saw them the first thing that I thought was that I could squeeze them into my setup as well with four seats using the loveseat option as you did. Thanks for the info, I'll check with Roman. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## engtaz

Great work. Congrats


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Dale Rasco said:


> Thank you sir! When I saw them the first thing that I thought was that I could squeeze them into my setup as well with four seats using the loveseat option as you did. Thanks for the info, I'll check with Roman.
> 
> Much appreciated!



I did set up mine a little weird when I ordered. The chair against the wall is angled...while the loveseat and the other chair are straight. If I would have curved both or done all straight like my wife kind of wanted (for future usage in other homes) they would have been a bit too wide...

I can measure if you wish...


----------



## Dale Rasco

That won't be necessary, but I appreciate the offer. I was able to pull the dimensions on Roman's site. My bride has already approved based on your pictures and I am good to go! Thanks again!


----------



## fitzwaddle

Yay, same chairs that I have!  Unfortunately, mine are still in boxes! :hissyfit:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Well, I guess that makes the 3 of us if Dale makes his purchase!

Finished painting my door trim again for the final time and finished building my boy's train set to go downstairs by the popcorn machine.

Need to get doorknobs and random bathroom accessories.

Any online recommendations? Or just mix/match at Lowes?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Desertdome/Mojave came over and we did some EQn for a few hours yesterday and hooked up the DCX2496. It ended up using 5 filters to EQ the subs in the room. We put the subs (single, then dual) in about 10 different locations to find the best response, which ended up being the front center of the room. Luckily that also looks pretty good-I was hoping they would be best either there or on the middle side walls....

We also did a close mic of the sub with no eq, with the dcx, and with the dcx/audyssey on.

I have to go resave all the REW graphs because I saved them a bit large!

Graphs from REW later!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Am I not suppose to post REW graphs in this thread?

Trying to figure it all out...


----------



## fitzwaddle

HuskerOmaha said:


> Am I not suppose to post REW graphs in this thread?
> 
> Trying to figure it all out...


Sure why not - can also cross post in a new thread you create in the Acoustics forum, to get some feedback from the folks who watch there (such as bpape).


----------



## HuskerOmaha

A couple graphs..I have been fairly busy but will try and start a thread with the graphs in the REW threads soon..

One graph shows the best and final position choices for the subs and the benefit of the DCX....

The other shows phase differences.....


Top Graph: Final Position is in Tan.

Bottom Graph: Final position is the Audyssey Full Sweep in blue I believe.


If any of those others interest you in what we did to EQ, let me know!:clap:


----------



## fitzwaddle

Looks good to me! I'm sure I'll envy that low end response.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

The more I research this stuff, the more I want to redo my theater.

Next theater.

Must have: Infinite Baffle 8+ drivers (array vs manifold), AT Screen (maybe upgrade to JBL Pro Series), HTPC + Server for BD storage.

I'll just have to enjoy my project for now!


I screwed up the lower graph and didn't put the limit of 20,000 on for the full sweep. I've been a bit busy lately but should put up some more stuff later.


:neener:


----------



## fitzwaddle

I was planning an IB originally, but I decided against it, because it makes such a mess as far as sound containment. I think with the low end you're getting, you're getting pretty close to what you'd get from an IB anyway - and you have the luxury of being able to move your subs. :T


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Would you have this fixed?

Guys,

I am pretty much complete with my basement/theater but I have a call out to my granite counter people to come back tomorrow afternoon and fix this.

But, lately a few people have said they would leave it and not go to the hassle of fixing it...

What do you think? (If they come I'm planning on taping off a tent for it all, I hate that dust mess...even with a wetsaw).

This corner on the counter was suppose to be a 45 degree cut like the cabinet below it....

Would you have them fix this? (no charge)





























And a wide view to see....


----------



## mechman

Wouldn't matter to me one way or the other. :huh: What matters is what you want though. :T

Nice train set!


----------



## cpacholke

Beautiful Job! And I think that if you're mulling it over as much as you are, if you don't fix the corner it will be a nag to your eyes every time you look at it. Especially if they will fix it for free.

Again, awesome job on the entire room!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

cpacholke said:


> Beautiful Job! And I think that if you're mulling it over as much as you are, if you don't fix the corner it will be a nag to your eyes every time you look at it. Especially if they will fix it for free.
> 
> Again, awesome job on the entire room!


It doesn't really bother me too much, just the fact it didn't get done in the first place.

It does mirror the straight edge of the cabinets above, so now I'm thinking I'll cancel.

Still taking suggestions! onder:


----------



## engtaz

If that is what you sign for the have them do it right.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Got an early copy of Tron: Legacy.

It is awesome. You guys are going to love the audio and visuals. The movie is OK, the soundtrack rocks.

DTS-HD 7.1.

I need to go watch it again.

:unbelievable:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I calibrated the Optoma HD72 projector yesterday...okay I didn't calibrate it but I applied settings that a few of the reviews from 2007 had used and from some threads on here and other forums that really sharpened up the image and increased the blacks well.

I'm just starting to delve into the video side after spending so much time on the audio. I really want a new projector by this fall so watching to see if anyone gets anymore B stock Sonys or JVCs:T in...

Settings applied:

HD72 in cinema mode
Degamma-Film
BC-1
TV-0
CT-1
Brightness and contrast-0
Color +7
Tint-0
Sharpness -10
R 8
G 1
B -9
Rb -14
Gb -13
Bb -11
:whistling:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Updated beginning of thread with current pictures....

Still need to do this spring/summer: Velvet side curtains, window(s) OC703 covered insert (block light as well), screen wall, ceiling (center reflection), and vertical soffit surface OC703/fabric covering.

By Fall: Hope to purchase a B stock/used High End 1080p projector.

By Christmas: Hope to add 1/2 subs -- MFW-15 (4) DIY or CS-18.2 as current options.


----------



## nebrunner

Thanks for having us over! I wish we had more time to spend, I could have sat there all day and listened to those speakers. I can't tell you how impressed I am with the Chase gear, and your basement setup is great, and only going to get better with the work you are still planning.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

nebrunner said:


> Thanks for having us over! I wish we had more time to spend, I could have sat there all day and listened to those speakers. I can't tell you how impressed I am with the Chase gear, and your basement setup is great, and only going to get better with the work you are still planning.


Thanks for stopping by-I should have made you stay for the turret gun scene at reference-it is awesome much like the beginning.

You know, the chase waveguide speakers are pretty awesome for the money. Unless you step up to the big JBLs (which you wouldn't have room for behind your planned false wall) I don't think you can do better for the money..and their finishes and design have improved since I bought mine....Klipsch also has horns but they cost more (look sharper though) but the sound is definitely brighter.

I can't wait to get some treatments up to see how much better the sound improves...and getting a good 1080 projector will really set it off...

Time to start reading your book!


----------



## fitzwaddle

HuskerOmaha said:


> Got an early copy of Tron: Legacy.
> 
> It is awesome. You guys are going to love the audio and visuals. The movie is OK, the soundtrack rocks.
> 
> DTS-HD 7.1.
> 
> I need to go watch it again.
> 
> :unbelievable:


I have that one sitting at home, Netflix DVD - can't decide whether to watch it now on the TV, or send it back and wait until I have a projector (and the Tron Bluray). :rant:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

You could watch it now on your tiny tv, then again in a few months when you are set up. BAM


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Started working with the OC703 and the panels today.....Got about 1/2 done....

Even if the sound isn't that much better since I'm only using 1", at least the room will look TONS better.

Utilizing the bread electric knife for cutting OC703 is genius. Using anything else would be a pain and for $13 anyone can afford one!

Also bought some premium finished 1x2" wood. They were sanded fine and rounded over edges...I figured at $1.50 a piece for 8 ft pieces it wasn't a bad compromise instead of ripping down sheets of OSB and routing/sanding them.

I'll upload pictures once this "missing security token" issue gets itself figured out. Both here and avs won't let me upload pics....grrrrr.:rolleyesno:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I keep trying to upload the pics but maybe it doesn't like my computer or something.

I liked Brad (pimp my garage) style of getting his fabric to easily roll off, so I had a couple pallets and a broomstick laying around..

Best nail/stapler/compressor combo ever for $99.










Used premium white 1x2" board instead of ripping OSB....they already come sanded and are straighter than me trying to cut some....










My first attempt--a small skylight window in the rear of the room...










To go around the plug-ins, I just stapled some small fabric pieces around each edge, then stretched the fabric across the whole front and made small cuts to expose the prewrapped holes. Worked out well...










I probably ended up making the holes a little large for the outlets/pre-run wire locations. I'll probably take some fabric to the wall behind the outlets in these spots.











More to come.


----------



## fitzwaddle

That screen wall is going to look hot. :T

Aren't pneumatic tools fun?

Those pallet (bits) look familiar! I finally got around to cutting mine up and tossing them. Still need to work on the Berkline boxes that are still cluttering up the back yard.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Finished Product. I'm pretty happy.



















There looks like a gap may exist on the right below the height speaker, but i just hadn't slid the middle panel up yet.

It really adds to the look of the room now....


----------



## fitzwaddle

:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Prof.

Looks a nice neat job..:T


----------



## HuskerOmaha

It was pretty funny when I brought the wife down. She says "Wow". I asked her why she was so surprised and she said, "This is like the first thing you've done and not sworn a bunch or screwed it up and had to redo it!"

Thanks babe.:devil:

------------------

I ordered too much fabric and still have a TON of OC703 left over. Time to find more uses.

I'll use 2" on my ceiling panel for the center and along the front of the soffit to catch some more of those waves from the high 3 speakers. Might be a few weeks to do that, though.


Thanks for the input guys!:clap:


Had my sister and her bf up. Played TRON: from the moment Sam enters the grid through the cycle races, then the "club scene" through the end. My sisters bf previously watched it on his LAPTOP. :dontknow:

Tweaking is fun...


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Thinking of doing 2" OC 703 panel for the Center reflection on ceiling...then a 2" lengthwise panel across the whole soffit that the speakers encounter along the ceiling....and angle it at a 45 degree towards the screen.

PS- The index finger i shot a nail into is still sore. Flexibility is probably only 85% of what it used to be with stiffness. My dad-in-law MD thinks I'm making it up and didn't see anything unusual. Oh well.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

And mods- why can't I seem to update my reserved posts from the beginning of my thread with new pictures? Maybe I forgot how to access it....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I'm working down the list of projectors I'm interested in...... (wanting to spend around 2-2.5k)

Sony VWPRO1
InFocus SP8602
Vivitek H5080
BenQ W6000
Epson 8700UB
JVC HD250
JVC RS40
Sony HW20


Thoughts?

Using a Carada Criterion 118" 16:9, Throwing from 13-15ft, light controlled.

Sports/Movies/HDTV...prefer a DLP...I don't own a plasma TV anymore but the image those had were awesome...want that only on the large scale a projector gives you...


----------



## tesseract

HuskerOmaha said:


> And mods- why can't I seem to update my reserved posts from the beginning of my thread with new pictures? Maybe I forgot how to access it....


Post edit is set to 90 days. PM me the pictures and tell me how you need them placed.


----------



## sga2

HuskerOmaha said:


> I'm working down the list of projectors I'm interested in...... (wanting to spend around 2-2.5k)
> 
> Sony VWPRO1
> InFocus SP8602
> Vivitek H5080
> BenQ W6000
> Epson 8700UB
> JVC HD250
> JVC RS40
> Sony HW20
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Using a Carada Criterion 118" 16:9, Throwing from 13-15ft, light controlled.
> 
> Sports/Movies/HDTV...prefer a DLP...I don't own a plasma TV anymore but the image those had were awesome...want that only on the large scale a projector gives you...


I know this isn't on your list, but any thoughs about the Panny 4k? It's a very nice projector with lots of user controls. I have it throwing from ~14ft onto 130" 2.35 DIY (neutral light grey painted) screen. I love it. The lens memory alone makes it worth considering. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## HuskerOmaha

sga2 said:


> I know this isn't on your list, but any thoughs about the Panny 4k? It's a very nice projector with lots of user controls. I have it throwing from ~14ft onto 130" 2.35 DIY (neutral light grey painted) screen. I love it. The lens memory alone makes it worth considering.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2



A few people on different forums suggested that.

My problem is, when I'm entertaining (room is multi-use), I want to be able to have the bar lights/bathroom etc rear of room full blown lights on, and still have a stellar image. My old 3 chip DLP Optoma was able to do that...the HD72 not so much, gets washed out immediately.

If I was movies only, I think it would be at the top of the wish list. I just read on another forum someone is picking up the Infocus via manufacturer website for around $2500-$2650 while Amazon is still at $3k.

I still have a few months until I can purchase, but I want to have it by football season.


What do you think knowing this projector needs to not wash out as badly with lights behind the viewing positions?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Throwing out the Vivitek. If I stay DLP, I'm going with either the Infocus 8602 or BenQ6000, unless I wait long enough for newer models....


----------



## sga2

HuskerOmaha said:


> What do you think knowing this projector needs to not wash out as badly with lights behind the viewing positions?


My Panny does well, with light grey screen, with some ambient light. I have control of 3 light zones and only turn on the fronts (at screen) when working on something. I can have the middle and rear lights up about halfway before image begins to suffer and then only just so. With sports on - and projector in brightest mode - I can go up more with the lights but I'd have to test to see where it falls off. For what it's worth, I have 4 dark walls, dark floor, and black ceiling, so not much light is bouncing around.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## HuskerOmaha

sga2-I'll have to check the pan4000 out more....

I'm looking for something that does GREAT sports with lights on....

Might be down to the BenQ or start looking at all projectors again since the InFocus may be hard to find since they are dc'd.

Finished the bar area with the glass insert this weekend, and got the shower door in finally so the rear of the room is complete.




























Now to do the suede/velvet sidewall curtains and find a new projector! Or used...who wants to sell?


----------



## sga2

HuskerOmaha said:


> sga2-I'll have to check the pan4000 out more....
> 
> I'm looking for something that does GREAT sports with lights on....


You might want to post a question in the projector forum for some good advice on that end. You're going to need a dark-ish grey screen to pull that off (viewing with most/all lights on) which means a projector that can really throw some light. The Panny does very well for my needs (mostly movies but some sports, with some light on) but I have a farily light grey screen which will wash out if more than a little direct light hits it. Usually the light reflected off the screen is enough to see where you're walking and which beer is your own.

Looking very good, by the way.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## HuskerOmaha

sga2 said:


> You might want to post a question in the projector forum for some good advice on that end. You're going to need a dark-ish grey screen to pull that off (viewing with most/all lights on) which means a projector that can really throw some light. The Panny does very well for my needs (mostly movies but some sports, with some light on) but I have a farily light grey screen which will wash out if more than a little direct light hits it. Usually the light reflected off the screen is enough to see where you're walking and which beer is your own.
> 
> Looking very good, by the way.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


See, that is where I've heard two different stories on here and over at avs. Some say my BW Carada is fine, since the gain is more like 1.1/1.2 and I won't have any lights on in the immediate room, only behind the projector and most of the viewers.

I'd like to obviously keep my screen since it is brand new. If I was going to get a gray, I'd want to build a false wall, and do a bunch of different stuff. Next house. 

Thanks for the comments- need to get on the side wall curtains next. Some of this velvet/velour is way too expensive..might look at suede or something else. :T


----------



## fitzwaddle

BENQ W5000 for $1500?

http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl?projdlpa&1311987673&&&/-BENQ-W5000-DLP-Projector-Unde


----------



## HuskerOmaha

fitzwaddle said:


> BENQ W5000 for $1500?
> 
> http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl?projdlpa&1311987673&&&/-BENQ-W5000-DLP-Projector-Unde



The W6000 can be had for anywhere from $1300(sale)-1500 B stock from the BenQ website when in stock with full warranty. That will be the price I shoot for if I can find it!:hsd:


----------



## fitzwaddle

Oops, got confused on 5000 vs 6000


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Just thought I'd throw it out there...

Organizing a GTG-Sub testing at my place, October 22.

For more info, or if you want to attend (AND BRING YOUR SUB!!!)

http://www.chasehometheater.com/foru...ead.php?t=3975


----------



## nick714hb

great theater room....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Thanks Nick!


Got a side wall TV mounted....use for doing workouts (Might start the Insanity one), secondary football games this fall, and to manage my HTPC so I can quit turning on the projector all of the time.

Will probably get a 36-40" slim profile one this fall after I find my BenQ6000....any TV suggestions?


----------



## engtaz

Nice


----------



## Dale Rasco

Man, now I am going to have to add a display... :rolleyesno:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Dale Rasco said:


> Man, now I am going to have to add a display... :rolleyesno:


Hah-it is my little 19"? Aquos 720p that I've had for a few years..was in the kitchen but we never used it.

I eventually want to get a larger and thinner screen for there, but not until I get some curtains on those side walls as well as the BenQ I can't seem to find anywhere other than for $1999.

I might have my wife convinced to let me paint the ceiling in that front area either the wall color or a flat black. :yikes:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

BenQ ordered. Might have to pick up some OT!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Projector waiting to be installed...sorry buddy going to be another week+.

Curtain samples....these would be pretty much floor to ceiling, soffit edge to screen wall edge on each side wall. 
Will function to cover rack/small tv while viewing movies...and cover window while viewing when ambient light can squeeze by the insert that is installed.

Which ones do you guys like?

Taken with different exposures and against the bar/wall, velvet screen frame, and screen wall panels/carpet to show color differences.

Other than the chocolate, I think all may be good...your choice?

Colors: Crimson, Plum, Chocolate, Black, Peacock.


















































































I apologize for the picture sizes, I can't seem to get uploader to work lately...:crying:


----------



## fitzwaddle

Hmm, the Burgundy is nice, but not sure how well it would go with the wall color, hard to tell with a small sample. Do you have that color tied into your color scheme already somewhere?

Congrats on the projector - now open it up, put it on the counter top, and give us some screenies! :dumbcrazy::hissyfit::nerd:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

fitzwaddle said:


> Hmm, the Burgundy is nice, but not sure how well it would go with the wall color, hard to tell with a small sample. Do you have that color tied into your color scheme already somewhere?
> 
> Congrats on the projector - now open it up, put it on the counter top, and give us some screenies! :dumbcrazy::hissyfit::nerd:


Yeah, I think I'm considering between the Burgandy/Peacock/Black.

Black is a little off of the velvet and screen wall but probably only noticeable when really close or with flash.

Burgandy....there is some fleck in the carpet with that color.

Peacock because it is pretty much the same as the walls...but I guess I probably want some contrast, right? 

So black or burgandy? :coocoo: I'll probably decide by Sunday and order.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I think I would go with the burgundy, it will give the space a lot of depth and stand out. The black is likely to blend too much as will the peacock.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

My mom says peacock, but I think the burgandy would be better as Dale said.

Think I'll probably order those curtains this week.....

Got the projector unpacked but will install Thursday-weekend.




























Quite a bit larger than the Optoma!



















Will try and get those comparative pictures done this weekend. Need to get some screen shots bookmarked in XBMC first.:wave:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Holding off on the curtains. Think I need to make sure that is something I want.

Got the projector hung and snapped some shots. 

1st shot in series is the Optoma HD72, the next is the BenQ W6000.

Tripod, ISO 100, F 5.6?.































































































































I apologize for all the huge pictures, but for some reason avs and hts forums won't let me upload. Keeps mentioning a security token or something. Hasn't always done this. Any ideas?

Sports shots with rear lights/bathroom/stairwell all on full.



















A little blurry, my bad. These were off the tripod.



















The chief mount parts are rock solid. Still need to adjust some x axis stuff. 

Thanks for calibration suggestions. Still need to tweak but looking better than OOTB.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Once I get some BluRays in there, I'll have some solid screens. 

These were with light from the rack and my small TV, otherwise controlled. 

Great improvement from my last PJ so far!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Hosting a Subwoofer Showdown GTG in October. Main thread on avsforum if interested in attending.

Desertdome(mojave) and I are getting 2-F-20s (LilMike design) built out as well as 4 dual opposed MFW-15 sealed boxes. 

Pictures of the F-20s in my system soon!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

The new sub setup. It bangs.


----------



## Diamonddelts

HuskerOmaha said:


> The new sub setup. It bangs.


New setup looks great Husker.


----------

